# Error al instalar skype

## parfum

```
rivs parfum # emerge skype

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/skype-2.0.0.68 to /

 * skype-2.0.0.68.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking skype-2.0.0.68.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * 

 * (1) In order to compile net-im/skype first you need to build

 * =x11-libs/qt-4* with USE=" dbus" flag(s)

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/skype-2.0.0.68 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1244:  Called qt4_pkg_setup

 *              qt4.eclass, line  219:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      [[ -n ${diemessage} ]] && die "can't install ${CATEGORY}/${PN}: ${diemessage}"

 *  The die message:

 *   can't install net-im/skype: (1) recompile qt4 with " dbus" USE flag(s) ; 

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/skype-2.0.0.68/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/skype-2.0.0.68/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-im/skype-2.0.0.68:

 * 

 * (1) In order to compile net-im/skype first you need to build

 * =x11-libs/qt-4* with USE=" dbus" flag(s)

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/skype-2.0.0.68 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1244:  Called qt4_pkg_setup

 *              qt4.eclass, line  219:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      [[ -n ${diemessage} ]] && die "can't install ${CATEGORY}/${PN}: ${diemessage}"

 *  The die message:

 *   can't install net-im/skype: (1) recompile qt4 with " dbus" USE flag(s) ; 

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/skype-2.0.0.68/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/skype-2.0.0.68/temp/die.env'.

```

me parece algo de una libreria qt.. pero tengo entendido que es de kde.. y yo estoy bajo gnome...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Que recompiles qt4 con el use flag dbus activado dice el error.

Salud!

----------

## AnimAlf

No hay problema en la relación. Puedes instalar las QT sin problemas.

~ # emerge -av x11-libs/qt

----------

## Coghan

Si miramos el ebuild de skype /usr/portage/net-im/skype/skype-2.0.0.68.ebuild  vemos esto en las dependencias:

```
DEPEND="amd64? ( >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-1.2

      >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-2.1.1

      >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-2.4

      app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat )

   x86? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.4

      >=media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11

      x11-libs/libXScrnSaver

      x11-libs/libXv

      qt-static? ( media-libs/fontconfig

            media-libs/freetype

            x11-libs/libICE

            x11-libs/libSM

            x11-libs/libXcursor

            x11-libs/libXext

            x11-libs/libXfixes

            x11-libs/libXi

            x11-libs/libXinerama

            x11-libs/libXrandr

            x11-libs/libXrender

            x11-libs/libX11 )

      !qt-static? ( || ( ( x11-libs/qt-gui:4 x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 )

               =x11-libs/qt-4.3*:4 )

            x11-libs/libX11

            x11-libs/libXau

            x11-libs/libXdmcp ) )"

```

Depende si o si de las librerías qt, si le activas la USE qt-static pues no será necesario pero te instalará una ristra de librería que la enlazan estáticamente.

Si no eres un purista de gtk, te recomiendo que instales qt, como te dice el error con soporte para dbus con esa USE activada. Son unas buenas librería y muchas aplicaciones escritas con estas son de muy buena calidad, y que estés en gnome no significa que no puedas usar el resto de aplicaciones. Yo suelo usar Xfce4 y uso como grabadora K3b que es una aplicación bajo qt, además de konqueror que me vale para leer páginas man de forma gráfica.

EDITO: es muy probable que ya tuvieses qt instalado en tu sistema o que skype te lo hiciera como dependencia, solo añade dbus a tus USE en /etc/make.conf que en general también es buena idea, y lanza un emerge -uavDN world para recompilar de nuevo los paquetes que necesiten esta USE, luego lanza de nuevo la instalación de skype.

----------

## parfum

el error aun me persisten.. ya he instalado nuevamente la libreria qt... tambien he revisado el dbus.. y lo tengo en las use..volvi a intentar instalar el spype pero me sale el mismo error

```
rivs parfum # emerge skype

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/skype-2.0.0.68 to /

 * skype-2.0.0.68.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking skype-2.0.0.68.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 *

 * (1) In order to compile net-im/skype first you need to build

 * =x11-libs/qt-4* with USE=" dbus" flag(s)

 *

 *

 * ERROR: net-im/skype-2.0.0.68 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1244:  Called qt4_pkg_setup

 *              qt4.eclass, line  219:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      [[ -n ${diemessage} ]] && die "can't install ${CATEGORY}/${PN}: ${diemessage}"

 *  The die message:

 *   can't install net-im/skype: (1) recompile qt4 with " dbus" USE flag(s) ;

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/skype-2.0.0.68/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/skype-2.0.0.68/temp/die.env'.

 *

 * Messages for package net-im/skype-2.0.0.68:

 *

 * (1) In order to compile net-im/skype first you need to build

 * =x11-libs/qt-4* with USE=" dbus" flag(s)

 *

 *

 * ERROR: net-im/skype-2.0.0.68 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1244:  Called qt4_pkg_setup[/quote]

 *              qt4.eclass, line  219:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      [[ -n ${diemessage} ]] && die "can't install ${CATEGORY}/${PN}: ${diemessage}"

 *  The die message:

 *   can't install net-im/skype: (1) recompile qt4 with " dbus" USE flag(s) ;

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/skype-2.0.0.68/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/skype-2.0.0.68/temp/die.env'.
```

----------

## Coghan

Comprueba que realmente tengas x11-libs/qt compilado con la flag dbus de la  siguiente manera:

```
emerge -pv x11-libs/qt
```

Lanza emerge -auvDN world para comprobar que no te queda nada por actualizar con los cambios de USE que hayas realizado, observa que la opción N es para indicar a portage que actualice teniendo en cuenta las USE nuevas.

----------

## parfum

al hacer emerge -auvDN world me sale

```
emerge -pv x11-libs/qt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.3  USE="accessibility cups qt3support ssl zlib -dbus -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -glib -jpeg -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -pch -png -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -tiff -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

kagome andres # emerge -auvDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.5] USE="-static" 822 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r2 [0.10] USE="-X -a52% -alsa -dvb% -dvd% -esd -ffmpeg% -flac% -mad% -mpeg% -mythtv% -ogg% -oss -theora% -vorbis% -xv" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2  USE="-doc -nocxx" 1,707 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libdaemon-0.12  USE="-doc -examples" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/bind-tools-9.4.2_p2 [9.4.2_p1] USE="ipv6 -idn" 6,306 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/traceroute-2.0.11 [2.0.9-r1] USE="-static" 59 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.0 [2.2.10] USE="zlib -network-cron" 240 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.1  869 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326  USE="ipv6 zlib -X* -a52 -aac (-altivec) -amr -bindist -debug -doc -encode -hardcoded-tables -ieee1394 -imlib -mmx -mp3 -network -sdl -test -theora -threads -truetype -vorbis -x264 -xvid" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/iputils-20071127  USE="ipv6* -doc -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-es-1.55-r1  1,242 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.80  USE="nls" LINGUAS="es* -cs -da -de -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4  USE="-X*" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-games/libggz-0.0.14.1  USE="-debug -gnutls" 467 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.32 [2.6.31] USE="ipv6 python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -examples -test" 4,612 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.6-r1 [2.1.6] 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gdata-1.0.8  USE="-examples" 78 kB 

[ebuild   Rf  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.18  USE="-X* -alsa* -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin -odbc" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/rarian-0.8.0-r1 [0.6.0-r1] USE="-debug" 331 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.6.0 [1.4.4] USE="-doc (-examples%)" 779 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.22.1 [2.20.1] USE="-debug" 10,756 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.37.1 [0.35.5] 136 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls -X*" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls -X*" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls -X*" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.20.5 [1.20.3] USE="X -debug -doc" 1,388 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] net-libs/libsoup-2.4.1  USE="ssl -debug -doc" 614 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.22.2 [2.20.2] USE="-debug" 769 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygobject-2.14.2 [2.14.1] USE="-X% -debug -doc -examples -libffi%" 359 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxklavier-3.6 [3.3] USE="-doc" 452 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.16.4 [2.16.1] USE="-debug -doc -examples" 6,227 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9  USE="ipv6* tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.13 [2.14.12] USE="-debug -doc" 723 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.22.0 [2.20.4] USE="-debug -doc" 1,412 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.20 [0.10.14] 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1  USE="hal* pam -debug -minimal" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.20 [0.10.14] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.20 [0.10.14] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.9 [2.1.2] USE="-debug" 377 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.4 [0.9.3] USE="dri -debug" 605 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.22.0 [2.20.0] USE="-debug" 3,581 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.22.0 [1.20.0] USE="-debug -doc" 693 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.8-r1 [0.10.6] USE="-debug" 1,873 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.41 [2.4.39] USE="nls" 112 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-games/ggz-client-libs-0.0.14.1  USE="-debug" 600 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.22.0 [2.20.0] USE="-debug" 1,185 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6  USE="ipv6* nls -X (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.3 [1.11.1] USE="ipv6* nls ssl -debug -socks5 -static" 921 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47 [2.2.45] USE="nls (-nfs)" 152 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran* gtk* mudflap nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.3 [3.0.2] USE="acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr -xinetd" 753 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07  USE="-X* -alsa* -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin -odbc" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080514-r2 [20070303-r1] 145 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/ant-core-1.7.1-r1 [1.7.0-r1] USE="-doc -source" 6,828 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0-r2 [1.7.0-r1] USE="-doc -source" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-124-r1 [119] USE="(-selinux)" 204 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/libspectre-0.2.0  USE="-debug -doc -test" 375 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.6  USE="-pth" 939 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.10-r1 [2.12.9-r2] USE="cups -X -debug -doc -jpeg -tiff -vim-syntax -xinerama" 15,851 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.12.1-r2 [2.12.0] USE="-X% -doc -examples (-opengl%)" 2,125 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.2 [2.20.3] USE="hal* pam -debug -doc -test" 884 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.2 [2.20.0] USE="zlib -debug -doc (-gnome%*)" 454 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.22.3 [2.20.3] USE="-debug -doc" 672 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gail-1.22.3 [1.20.2] USE="-debug -doc" 659 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/metacity-2.22.0 [2.20.2] USE="-debug -xinerama" 2,024 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.2.1 [2.0.2] USE="-debug -doc" 1,107 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-2.22.3 [1.10.2] USE="gnome -cjk -debug" 2,574 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.14.3 [2.12.2] USE="-X% -accessibility -debug -static" 659 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.12.7 [2.12.1] USE="-accessibility -debug -doc -examples -test%" 14,843 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.22.0 [2.20.0] USE="-debug" 603 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/zenity-2.22.1 [2.20.1] USE="-debug -libnotify" 1,803 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/swfdec-0.6.6-r1  USE="gtk -alsa -doc -ffmpeg -gstreamer -oss -pulseaudio" 8,568 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.22.3 [5.20.2] USE="-debug" 1,461 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.7.1-r1  USE="X gnome -debug -doc -gstreamer* -odbc -opengl -pch -sdl" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/pidgin-2.4.3  USE="gtk ncurses nls perl -bonjour -dbus -debug -doc -eds -gadu -gnutls -groupwise -gstreamer* -meanwhile -networkmanager -prediction -qq -sasl -silc -spell -tcl -tk -zephyr" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1  USE="gdbm gtk ipv6 python -autoipd -bookmarks -dbus -doc -howl-compat -mdnsresponder-compat -mono -qt3 -qt4 -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.22.2 [2.20.3] USE="python -debug" 455 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.7 [2.20.3] USE="ipv6 pam tcpd -accessibility -afs -branding -debug -dmx -gnome-keyring% -remote (-selinux) -xinerama" 3,889 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/vte-0.16.14 [0.16.13] USE="python -debug -doc -opengl" 1,095 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.3.6  USE="python -examples -opengl" 424 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.22.2 [2.20.2] USE="-accessibility -debug" 1,464 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.2.0 [2.0.0-r1] USE="-debug -doc" 262 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.22.2  USE="-debug" 164 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.22.0  USE="acl avahi* hal ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -fam -gnutls -kerberos -samba" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1  USE="acl avahi* nls pam perl python ssl -X -dbus -java -jpeg -kerberos -ldap -php -png -ppds -samba -slp -static -tiff -zeroconf" LINGUAS="es -de -en -et -fr -he -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gvfs-0.2.5  USE="avahi gnome hal -cdda -debug -doc -fuse -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -samba" 808 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/vinagre-0.5.1  USE="avahi -debug -test" 1,025 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.22.0 [2.20.1.1] USE="-debug -doc -esd" 1,375 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups* ipv6 -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.20 [0.10.14] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.3 [0.2.2] USE="-debug" 349 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.22.3 [2.20.2] USE="-debug (-pcre%*)" 1,877 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.9.0_beta3  USE="avahi* ffmpeg gnome hal libgcrypt ncurses -X* -a52* -aac -aalib -alsa* (-altivec) -arts -atmo -bidi -cdda -cddb -cdio -dbus -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dts* -dvb -dvd* -esd -fbcon -flac -fluidsynth -ggi -gnutls -httpd -id3tag -jack -libcaca -libnotify -lirc -live -lua -matroska -mmx -modplug -mp3* -mpeg* -musepack -musicbrainz -nsplugin -ogg -opengl* -optimisememory -oss -png* -pulseaudio -pvr -qt4 -remoteosd -rtsp -samba -sdl* -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins* -speex -sse -stream -svg -svga -taglib -theora -truetype* -twolame -upnp -v4l -v4l2 -vcd -vcdx -vlm -vorbis -win32codecs* -x264 -xinerama -xml -xosd -xulrunner -xv*" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.22.0 [2.20.0] USE="-X -debug -doc" 983 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.22.1 [2.20.1.1] USE="-debug -doc -jpeg" 1,417 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.22.3 [2.20.3] USE="-debug -doc" 1,411 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0 [2.20.1] USE="-debug -doc -examples" 527 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.22.0 [2.20.0-r1] USE="-debug" 397 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.22.2 [1.12.3] USE="ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -gnome-keyring -kerberos -krb4 -ldap" 7,436 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.22.0 [2.20.1] USE="ipv6 -debug -esd -gnomecd% (-mad%) (-ogg%) (-vorbis%)" 2,186 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.18.2 [3.16.3] USE="-debug -static" 1,284 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.22.0 [2.20.0] USE="-debug" 854 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/file-roller-2.22.4 [2.20.3] USE="-debug -nautilus% (-gnome%*)" 1,251 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/seahorse-2.22.3  USE="avahi -applet -dbus -debug -epiphany -gedit -gnome-keyring -ldap -libnotify -nautilus -xulrunner" 2,072 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.22.3 [2.18.4] USE="-debug" 1,761 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.22.1-r2 [2.20.0] USE="-beagle -debug -lzma% -xulrunner" 973 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/gedit-2.22.3 [2.20.4-r1] USE="python -debug -doc -spell -xattr" 3,794 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/vino-2.22.2 [2.20.1] USE="avahi* crypt ipv6%* zlib -debug -gnome-keyring -gnutls -jpeg -libnotify" 647 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.31-r2  USE="-debug" 875 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/swt-3.4-r1 [3.4] USE="gnome -cairo* -opengl -xulrunner (-mozilla%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/eel-2.22.2 [2.20.0] USE="-X -debug" 584 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/epiphany-2.22.3 [2.20.3] USE="avahi%* python -debug -doc -networkmanager -spell -xulrunner" 5,585 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/eog-2.22.2 [2.20.4] USE="python -dbus -debug -jpeg -lcms" 1,855 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] mail-client/evolution-2.22.2-r2  USE="crypt hal ipv6 ssl -dbus -debug -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -mono -networkmanager -nntp -pda -profile -spell" 30,264 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.22.0 [2.20.1] USE="-debug -eds" 1,052 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.22.2 [2.20.0-r3] USE="pam -debug -doc -libnotify -opengl -xinerama" 1,995 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.21.92 [2.12.0] USE="-debug" 195 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.5 [0.11.4] USE="-debug" 200 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.22.5.1 [2.20.0-r1] USE="gnome -X* -beagle -debug (-esd%) (-tracker%)" 4,900 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.22.1 [2.20.0] USE="-cdr -debug -dvdr" 719 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.22.5 [2.17.0-r1] USE="-automount% -debug (-crypt%*) (-doc%)" 396 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/evince-2.22.2-r1 [2.20.2] USE="gnome -dbus -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -gnome-keyring% -t1lib -tiff" 1,592 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/sound-juicer-2.22.0 [2.20.1-r1] USE="-debug -test (-flac%) (-ogg%)" 1,708 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0 [2.20.0] USE="-X* -debug -doc -eds%" 559 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.22.3 [2.20.3] USE="-debug -eds -spell" 800 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.22.2.1  USE="-X -artworkextra -debug -guile -opengl" 16,035 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.22.0 [2.20.0-r1] USE="-debug" 746 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.22.1 [2.20.2] USE="-X* -debug -doc -test" 2,933 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.20.0.1  USE="hal* ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl avahi* cups* -alsa* -arts -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-misc/kdnssd-avahi-0.1.2  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama" 739 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-1.0.4  USE="hal -alsa* -arts -css -debug -dvdr -dvdread -emovix -encode -ffmpeg -flac -mp3 -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -vorbis -xinerama" LINGUAS="es -af -ar -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -it -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -se -sk -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/totem-2.22.2-r1 [2.20.3] USE="gnome python -bluetooth -debug -galago -lirc -nautilus% -nsplugin -nvtv -seamonkey -tracker% -xulrunner (-a52%) (-dvd%) (-ffmpeg%) (-flac%) (-hal%) (-mad%) (-mpeg%) (-ogg%) (-theora%) (-vorbis%) (-xv%)" 2,348 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.22.3  USE="hal -doc" 812 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.22.3 [2.20.1] USE="gnome hal* ipv6 -acpi -apm -debug -doc -gstreamer* (-test%)" 7,333 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgweather-2.22.3  USE="-debug" 6,123 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.22.2 [2.20.3] USE="-debug -doc -eds -networkmanager%" 3,179 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1 [2.20.3] USE="hal* -debug -eds -esd (-alsa%)" 2,061 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.22.2.1  USE="-alsa -debug -esd -gstreamer" 1,113 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.22.3 [2.20.3] USE="branding ipv6 tcpd -debug (-esd%)" 756 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.22.2 [2.20.3] USE="cups* -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -esd -ldap -mono" 0 kB 

[blocks B     ] net-dns/avahi (is blocking net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5)

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22 (is blocking gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.22.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.22.0 (is blocking dev-libs/libgweather-2.22.3)

[blocks B     ] net-misc/mDNSResponder (is blocking net-dns/avahi-0.6.22-r1)

[blocks B     ] <media-video/totem-2.21 (is blocking dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.22.3)

Total: 141 packages (95 upgrades, 23 new, 1 in new slot, 22 reinstalls, 5 blocks), Size of downloads: 251,560 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

```

----------

## Coghan

Esto dice mucho de como tienes tu sistema. Por un lado la USE dbus no la tienes en tu /etc/make.conf y es necesaria para lo que estás instalando, lo primero es editarlo y añadirla. Y en segundo lugar tener el sistema bien actualizado te ayudará en el futuro a solventar muchos posibles problemas, cada vez que cambies de USE la opción N es importante para regenerar tu sistema con los cambios. De hecho yo siempre que actualizo world  lo hago con emerge -auvDN world para no dejarme nada atrás. Aquí lo que te ocurre es que tienes varios conflictos entre dependencias y deberás solucionarlos antes de seguir con la actualización.

Utiliza esta guía para comprender mejor estos casos http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

Normalmente para solucionar este problema vale con desinstalar el/los paquetes que provocan el bloqueo, en tu caso quitando net-dns/avahi corregirá uno de los bloqueos, no te preocupes mucho por esto, si luego es necesario este paquete, portage se encargará de volver a instalarlo correctamente.

----------

## parfum

gracias coghan .. ya he arreglado el problema de 2 paquetes.. pero ahora tengo una pregunta:

al realizar nuevamente el emerge -auvDN world me sale:

```
[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22 (is blocking gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.22.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.22.0 (is blocking dev-libs/libgweather-2.22.3)

[blocks B     ] <media-video/totem-2.21 (is blocking dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.22.3)
```

si me aparece ejemplo el gnome-settings-daemon-2.22.2.1 bloqueado; como hago para desbloquarlo porque si los desinstalo me quitara parte del sistema de escritorio que he instalado

----------

## Coghan

Con el gnome-control-center el bloqueo es con la versión 2.22, desinstálalo sin problemas, portage te instalará la versión 2.22.2.1. Lo mismo te pasa con gnome-applets-2.22.0, quítalo para que se pueda actualizar a la versión 2.22.3. Y lo mismo con totem.

----------

## parfum

coghan , segun me ha dicho usted es que las dbus no las tengo activadas, aunque yo las tengo escritas en el make.conf  ahora cuando estoy tratando de actualizar el sistemas con emerge -auvDN world me sale que no tengo las dbus en las variables use de mi make.conf pero al mirarlo si las tengo asi

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="npt1 nptlonly -fortran unicode dbus svg"

USE="-eds -esd X png cairo gnome gstreamer gtk firefox alsa midi mp3 mpeg mpg"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde gtk hal"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

ACCEPTS_KEYWORDS="~86"
```

USE="npt1 nptlonly -fortran unicode dbus svg"

es que necesito algun orden para escribir dichas variables...

----------

## opotonil

Tus USE son:

```

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde gtk hal" 

```

el resto estan siendo sobreescritas por estas.

Salu2.

----------

## ekz

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Tus USE son:
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde gtk hal" 
> ...

 

Como dice opotonil, "la última definición de la variable es la que vale". Tienes que agrupar esas 3 lineas dejando usa sola definición

```
USE="npt1 nptlonly -fortran unicode dbus svg -eds -esd X png cairo gnome gstreamer gtk firefox alsa midi mp3 mpeg mpg -qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde gtk hal" 
```

O lo que es lo mismo, pero se ve un poco mejor:

```
USE="npt1 nptlonly -fortran unicode dbus svg \

 -eds -esd X png cairo gnome gstreamer gtk firefox alsa midi mp3 mpeg mpg \

 -qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde gtk hal" 
```

Saludos!

----------

## Coghan

Como ya te han dicho el problema lo tienes al repetir tres veces la definición de la variable USE, si lo que quieres es separarlas es varias líneas para controlarlas mejor puedes dejarlas como sigue:

```
USE="npt1 nptlonly -fortran unicode dbus svg"

USE="$USE -eds -esd X png cairo gnome gstreamer gtk firefox alsa midi mp3 mpeg mpg"

USE="$USE -qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde gtk hal" 
```

Fíjate que la segunda línea he agregado el contenido de las anteriores con $USE.

Otra forma de gestionar tus USE flags en con el programa app-portage/ufed, aunque solo gestiona las de tu make.conf y no las de /etc/portage/package.use.

----------

## i92guboj

Ese problema con las USE flags es relativamente frecuente, y en realidad no es algo específico de Gentoo.

make.conf es, en última instancia un script de bash, y en bash (al igual que en el 99.9% de los lenguajes de programación, una declaración/asignación toma precedencia sobre todas las anteriores. En definitiva, si asignas un valor a una variable, ese valor es el que cuenta, y no importan para nada los valores que tuviera previamente. Si de verdad quieres partirlo en varias líneas tienes varias opciones, una de ellas te la han comentado arriba. Otras dos serían estas:

```

USE="valor1 valor2 valor3"

USE="$USE valor4 valor5 valor6"

```

Que funcionará además en todos los shells. Otra forma, más específica de bash, sería:

```

USE="valor1 valor2 valor3"

USE+=" valor4 valor5 valor6"

```

Date cuenta que en esta segunda forma hay que dejar el espaciado a mano, si no acabariamos teniendo "valor3valor4" dentro de nuestra cadena USE.

Tras cambiar las USE, recompila lo necesario con emerge -auDvN world (cosa que deberías hacer cada vez que actualices para evitar que los problemas se acumulen, como te ha ocurrido ahora.

----------

## Coghan

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="valor1 valor2 valor3"
> ...

 

¡Vaya!, este truquito no lo conocía, me lo apunto.  :Smile: 

----------

## parfum

muchas gracias, ya pude ejecutar el emerge -auvDN world y me ayudado muchisimo.. actualizo el eclipse, ya se pueden ver los iconos de kde en gnome, y muchas cosas mas, pero el skype me sigue arrojando el mismo error asi:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/skype-2.0.0.68 to /

 * skype-2.0.0.68.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking skype-2.0.0.68.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * 

 * (1) In order to compile net-im/skype first you need to build

 * =x11-libs/qt-4* with USE=" dbus" flag(s)

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/skype-2.0.0.68 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1244:  Called qt4_pkg_setup

 *              qt4.eclass, line  219:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      [[ -n ${diemessage} ]] && die "can't install ${CATEGORY}/${PN}: ${diemessage}"

 *  The die message:

 *   can't install net-im/skype: (1) recompile qt4 with " dbus" USE flag(s) ; 

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/skype-2.0.0.68/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/skype-2.0.0.68/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-im/skype-2.0.0.68:

 * 

 * (1) In order to compile net-im/skype first you need to build

 * =x11-libs/qt-4* with USE=" dbus" flag(s)

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/skype-2.0.0.68 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1244:  Called qt4_pkg_setup

 *              qt4.eclass, line  219:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      [[ -n ${diemessage} ]] && die "can't install ${CATEGORY}/${PN}: ${diemessage}"

 *  The die message:

 *   can't install net-im/skype: (1) recompile qt4 with " dbus" USE flag(s) ; 

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/skype-2.0.0.68/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/skype-2.0.0.68/temp/die.env'.
```

creo que es el mismo inconveniente, y el problema persisten con la variable dbus, lo que se me hace extraño es que ya las tengo agregadas al /etc/make.conf asi:

```
USE="npt1 nptlonly -fortran unicode dbus hal svg -eds -esd X png cairo gnome gstreamer gtk firefox alsa midi mp3 mpeg mpg"
```

haa y otra pregunta.. al ejecutar emerge -avnDN world me instalo otro eclipse, tengo entendido (y no se si estoy mal) que en gentoo se pueden instalar varias versiones de un mismo paquete, pero en el caso que quisiera omitir eso, solo instalar 1 version por cada paquete como lo haria; ya que ahora quiero desinstalar el eclipse 3.2.1  y dejar el 3.4 ademas cuando ejecuta nuevamente emerge -avnDN world me pasara lo mismo ?

----------

## i92guboj

 *parfum wrote:*   

> muchas gracias, ya pude ejecutar el emerge -auvDN world y me ayudado muchisimo.. actualizo el eclipse, ya se pueden ver los iconos de kde en gnome, y muchas cosas mas, pero el skype me sigue arrojando el mismo error asi:
> 
> 

 

Pues haz otra vez la misma comprobación:

```
emerge -pv qt:4
```

Y observa el flag dbus en el resultado. Recuerda  que el hecho de tener un flag activo no significa que todos los paquetes hayan sido compilados con el mismo.

 *Quote:*   

> haa y otra pregunta.. al ejecutar emerge -avnDN world me instalo otro eclipse, tengo entendido (y no se si estoy mal) que en gentoo se pueden instalar varias versiones de un mismo paquete

 

Solo si el paquete está preparado para ello.

 *Quote:*   

> , pero en el caso que quisiera omitir eso, solo instalar 1 version por cada paquete como lo haria; ya que ahora quiero desinstalar el eclipse 3.2.1  y dejar el 3.4 ademas cuando ejecuta nuevamente emerge -avnDN world me pasara lo mismo ?

 

Eso depende del paquete, En cualquier caso, para desinstalar una versión dada de un paquete puedes usar "emerge -C =<paquete>-<versión>". Lo mismo para instalar.

----------

## parfum

bueno amigos.. muchas gracias.. ya tengo skype   :Very Happy:   por fin despues de tanto .... despues de la actualizacion del sistema con emerge -avnDN world lo que hice fue reinstalar el qt.. y listo.. lo unico es que no me sale el icono de skype.. ya mirare como se lo pongo.. lo importante es que porfin lo tengo

gracias a todos y a coghan que es el que mas me a ayudado con la instalacion de gentoo   :Cool: 

----------

